# coming home to nz



## aotearoasummer (Aug 28, 2012)

in the next few months i be returning home to nz to live after living away for over 12 years. i am thinking of relocating to either tauranga or whangarei. i need to know which is the best city to live in for jobs, accommodation, public transport, safety etc. the sort of work iam looking for is a nurse aid/ caregiver in a rest home/ retirement village. i appreciate anyone advice on either city please. thankyou.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

aotearoasummer said:


> in the next few months i be returning home to nz to live after living away for over 12 years. i am thinking of relocating to either tauranga or whangarei. i need to know which is the best city to live in for jobs, accommodation, public transport, safety etc. the sort of work iam looking for is a nurse aid/ caregiver in a rest home/ retirement village. i appreciate anyone advice on either city please. thankyou.


I'd say Tauranga - it's growing, while Whangarei is not. Tauranga's bigger too.


----------



## aotearoasummer (Aug 28, 2012)

topcat83 said:


> I'd say Tauranga - it's growing, while Whangarei is not. Tauranga's bigger too.


thankyou for your reply. i have read good reviews about tauranga. do you know what are the best areas to live in tauranga? as for accommodation, do you know of any good places to stay short term; motels, holiday parks etc? long term accommodation iam looking at renting a house. any info you can give me would be great. thankyou


----------



## sillygumbo (Jul 6, 2012)

Where in NZ are you originally from? I live in Vegas too. Can't wait to get out of this oven.


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

aotearoasummer said:


> thankyou for your reply. i have read good reviews about tauranga. do you know what are the best areas to live in tauranga? as for accommodation, do you know of any good places to stay short term; motels, holiday parks etc? long term accommodation iam looking at renting a house. any info you can give me would be great. thankyou


Tough one to answer...it really depends on you, what you want, your lifestyle dynamics, your budget etc. Parties and beach feel...Mount. Beach suburbs with a family feel...Papmoa. Family life and space...Matua. Family community...Otumoetai. More rural...Bethlehem, Welcome Bay (parts of it), Pyes Pa. 

If you can be more specific in what you are looking for, we can give you a better idea of what would suit. Hope this helps?


Jen


----------



## aotearoasummer (Aug 28, 2012)

sillygumbo said:


> Where in NZ are you originally from? I live in Vegas too. Can't wait to get out of this oven.


hi, i was born and grew up in nelson, nz. when i go home to nz i will not be going back to nelson to live just to visit. how long have you been living in las vegas? i know what you mean by the hot heat in summer in las vegas it gets to much. where in nz will you be relocating to?


----------



## sillygumbo (Jul 6, 2012)

Funny enough, we are moving right outside of Tauranga to Katikati. My husband grew up there. We will be heading the same way as you next March. Are you in the medical field here in LV? Have you been in Vegas the entire 12 years you have been away?


----------



## aotearoasummer (Aug 28, 2012)

sillygumbo said:


> Funny enough, we are moving right outside of Tauranga to Katikati. My husband grew up there. We will be heading the same way as you next March. Are you in the medical field here in LV? Have you been in Vegas the entire 12 years you have been away?


hi, iam a experienced caregiver looking after the elderly, but here in las vegas iam a housekeeper. when i go home to nz i be looking to work as a caregiver in a rest home. i have been here in usa since 2000, i have been here in las vegas since start of 2007. i came here to las vegas a lot on holiday before coming here to live. katikati is that a small town?


----------



## sillygumbo (Jul 6, 2012)

Katikati is quite small. Its only a few thousand people. It should be a lot of fun!


----------

